# Anyone devolop color film in BW chems, like HC-110?



## xypex982 (May 12, 2009)

Ive been doing it a lot lately, mainly .99c store film, 200 speed Memories or 200 speed Samsung. I use 10 minuets in HC-110 and 10 mins in Kodafix. I dig it but they come out so grainy, sometime its nice like some pics I took on Gold 800, but other times the 200 speed stuff is ridiciously grainy. I like grain that's why I shoot tri-x 400, but I was just wondering if there is any way to reduce grain. All my temps are like at 70F, and I just devoloping or fixing for too long?


----------

